# Early Bird



## Wrench (Jun 16, 2020)

*I do like a good church, and this place did not disappoint, the craftmanship in the place was worth the early start alone​*

*Built in 1878 and closed in 1999
The building has been bought by developers, who in May 2012 submitted a planning application to build 12 apartments on the site, but this was later rejected.
Another application was lodged in December 2015, this time for eight apartments, but it was later withdrawn in 2016.*​
*
Access was a little more public than I would have liked because I'm a coward but apart from one lady waiting at the bus stop opposite eveybody else was asleep so after a short wait for the bus I was in.​*
*This place was beautiful in my opinion and thankfully I seem to have just beaten the tour bus and the torch bearers and was only slightly spoiled by the human poo upstairs, if you are reading this I hope you are suitably ashamed, 
tut tut.​*
*Pics*




















































*
A lovely, peaceful solo explore for the first real one of the year.
Its fair to say I loved this place and now wished I'd spent longer in here than I did.
I really do hope this doesn't get trashed by the goon tubers

8.5/10 from me *​


----------



## Lavino (Jun 16, 2020)

Excellent photos as always. Good to see your keeping yourself busy.


----------



## wolfism (Jun 16, 2020)

Really nice chapel, hope it stays in decent condition.


----------



## Wrench (Jun 16, 2020)

Cheers lavino, hope you are good mate


----------



## Wrench (Jun 16, 2020)

Thanks yes let's hope so


----------



## krela (Jun 17, 2020)

Wow, amazing condition considering how long it's been empty. Great stuff.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 17, 2020)

It's a great place isn't it? They are a really nice set of pics mate.


----------



## Wrench (Jun 17, 2020)

HughieD said:


> It's a great place isn't it? They are a really nice set of pics mate.



Thank you sir and yes it is


----------



## bemorephotos (Jul 18, 2020)

This is amazing!!!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 20, 2020)

This has really done the rounds recently, Ill be surprised if it stays like it for long


----------



## Wrench (Feb 5, 2021)

bemorephotos said:


> This is amazing!!!


Thank you, it was rather special


----------



## night crawler (Feb 6, 2021)

Tbolt said:


> Thank you, it was rather special


You like a good church, click the Church Explorer below, it's a little hobby of mine


----------



## Urban-snooper (Feb 7, 2021)

Great work, looks a stunning place... Love a place with nice old woodwork


----------



## 2blokes (Feb 7, 2021)

Tbolt said:


> *I do like a good church, and this place did not disappoint, the craftmanship in the place was worth the early start alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


carpenters dream xxx


----------



## Wrench (Feb 8, 2021)

Urban-snooper said:


> Great work, looks a stunning place... Love a place with nice old woodwork


Thank you


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 10, 2021)

wolfism said:


> Really nice chapel, hope it stays in decent condition.


As you correctly state, this is a Chapel and not a Church. Sadly these old Methodist places of worship do not have interiors that convert to other uses without destroying the original fixtures and fittings. Shame really!


----------



## Wrench (Feb 11, 2021)

Like I said..... I do like a good church


----------



## Rodsgod (Feb 11, 2021)

That's amazing, reminds me of the old court in Bermondsey which is now a hotel. No planning - sadly the developers will just leave it to the Vandals until theres nothing left and they can develop away...


----------



## Wrench (Feb 11, 2021)

Rodsgod said:


> That's amazing, reminds me of the old court in Bermondsey which is now a hotel. No planning - sadly the developers will just leave it to the Vandals until theres nothing left and they can develop away...


Thanks, oh I do like a good court too


----------

